# Umfrage zum 9. Teil der buffedStory



## smogpaster (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier könnt Ihr für Folge 10 der buffedStory abstimmen. Viel Spass.





Peter Greza schreibt auch privat Geschichten.


----------



## Parabella (28. Oktober 2010)

wie ich schon sagte , ein schnitzel oder ähnliches !


----------



## INDICUS (28. Oktober 2010)

Ein Schnitzel xDDD!Naja ich wär für ein Monster so auf die alte Acionfilm Art.^^


----------



## Crush351 (28. Oktober 2010)

Einen Drachenwelpen


----------



## Azaron_ (28. Oktober 2010)

oder ein Keksmännlein wie in Shrek  bzw. Schnitzelmännlein


----------



## PantheonX (28. Oktober 2010)

ein schminkkasten!


----------



## Andronor (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ja auch für das Schnitzelmännlein.^^


----------



## DLo (28. Oktober 2010)

Was Unsinniges natürlich 

Ne Qietschegelbe Gummiente mit nem Zettel dran, wo drauf steht: 42
Um schonmal alle Fragen im Keim zu ersticken xD


----------



## Arthas Menethil 3 (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wär dafür dass sich herausstellt dass ihr Bruder versucht die Brennende Legion wieder aufzubauen^^Das wär mal ne geile Story.Also kommt aus dem Riss irgendso ein fettes Monster dass die Oger killt^^


----------



## linaewen (12. November 2010)

Ein Blutelf würde niemals "Bei Kael´thas" sagen. Khael ist ein Verräter der sein Volk beinahe an die Dämonen verkauft hätte.
Wenn ihr schon Geschichten schreiben wollt, dann haltet euch wenigstens ein bisschen an den Canon.


----------

